# My pet pigeon flew away...help me



## troppicalsunset (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My beloved pigeon flew away a couple days ago and I’m at a loss what to do. My family and I recently moved to another state and I had to give my pigeon away to a friend, who accidentally let him out when she was cleaning his cage. It’s not her fault and I don’t blame her, but I’m just so heartbroken…

I can’t bear the thought of him flying back to my old house and finding no one there. This pigeon has been with me from the time of my middle school graduation to my high school graduation, and I can’t imagine a life lived without him. He is a very tame bird so I’m very worried—I know he can’t last long out there without finding a flock, and there aren’t many where I live.

I think I am going to buy plane tickets back to my hometown to see if I can find him. I know it sounds so stupid, but I have to…please tell me where I should start looking.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sorry to hear about your bird.

Could you please give us history on the bird?

Is this a homing pigeon, is it banded, is it homed to your old residence?

It may be in the vicinity if the bird has spent time outside around your old house. Do you have any local pigeon flyers in your old neighborhood, your pet might fly home with them if they are anywhere near your bird. *


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

troppicalsunset said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My beloved pigeon flew away a couple days ago and I’m at a loss what to do. My family and I recently moved to another state and I had to give my pigeon away to a friend, who accidentally let him out when she was cleaning his cage. It’s not her fault and I don’t blame her, but I’m just so heartbroken…
> 
> ...


that is worriesome and sad. 
Im not sure why you had to give him away if you can't imagine your life lived without him?
I am also confused why your friend can't go look for him AT your old home. 

also the new owner should be involved to find the bird like making out flyers and calling any animal shelters and vet hospitals in the area. Face book is used as well.


----------



## troppicalsunset (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi there,

Sorry for the late response. My family and I moved out of state and downsized from a single family home to a condo that did not allow pets, so I was not able to take him with me. The dorms (I am in college now) do not allow pets either.

His band is AU 2009 BCC 207 and he is a red saddle homer. If anyone in the Los Angeles area sees him and reads this message, please let me know.


----------

